# GFC Project complete



## RobW (Apr 12, 2008)

My Grandfather clock project is complete.
I used a water based stain -SAMAN Low VOC, did three coats sanding lightly in between. The wood grain in the oak looks very dark and rich...I like it.
Installed 3mm glass with clear silicone, vey simple and solid. The movement is quartz by request of my sister inlaw as was the colour Teak to keep final costs down. She is taking it off my hands for the cost of production, how lucky for me! Next week I will start a new one and will post progress photos as I go, this one I keep.
I value your opinions please tell what you think.
Rob


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Real nice work Rob. Your sister-in-law is getting a bargain!


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful Rob... well done. Just curious, what was the cost of production?

Eric


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

AWESOME!

I love clocks and after seeing yours, I know why.

Beautiful job!


----------



## John Olson (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh so nice. I would build mine out of cherry, but that is a personel thing. Yours would good in any mans castle.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Fantastic job, finish just looks great. Any one would be proud to have it in their house. I would give it a good solid A.


----------



## RobW (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey Eric
Thanks for your kind words, the cost of production was $650.00 CND.
Rob


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Just magnificent.
Great work!


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

*Absolutely magnificent* Rob.

Don't you love relatives? Gives us something to build for.

Love the dark oak, really sharp!


----------



## Ray H (Nov 22, 2008)

Just beautiful.

Ray H


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Absolutely stunning! That's a total heirloom peice! Looking forward to seeing your next build!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks professionally made to me Ron. Great job.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Beautiful job!


----------



## SteveSawDust (Mar 18, 2009)

Rob, it is awesome! Like you, I love the rich dark color. Looking forward to the pics of the next one. Well-done.
Steve


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Beautiful clock Rob. I've made several small clocks, and a big one like that has been on my "to do" list for a long time. Your giving me inspiration.


----------



## Barry99 (Feb 10, 2009)

Great work. Wonder how many hours it took to complete?


----------



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

thats a very attractive clock Rob... nice job!!


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Very nice Rob.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Very nice work and the clock looks great. truly something to be proud of.


----------



## Kevinmk_37 (Aug 9, 2010)

*Source for GFC movement?*

Where did you get your movement? Did you purchase plans or design from a picture? I am thinking about building a GFC in the next year and I'm starting the planning. 

Excellent job!



RobW said:


> My Grandfather clock project is complete.
> I used a water based stain -SAMAN Low VOC, did three coats sanding lightly in between. The wood grain in the oak looks very dark and rich...I like it.
> Installed 3mm glass with clear silicone, vey simple and solid. The movement is quartz by request of my sister inlaw as was the colour Teak to keep final costs down. She is taking it off my hands for the cost of production, how lucky for me! Next week I will start a new one and will post progress photos as I go, this one I keep.
> I value your opinions please tell what you think.
> Rob


----------



## RobW (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey Kevin
Thanks for the positive feedback.
I purchased the plans from Lee Vally and the hardware, U-build, but the plan and hardware come from U-Build.
Good to come back to this forum and take a look a round, I learned so much from the people here. Very smart and helpful form.
I have lost my health and have not done any woodworking in close to a year, so returning to this forum fills me with great memories.
Have a great day, Rob


----------



## Ray H (Nov 22, 2008)

STUNNING !!!!!!

Ray_H


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

it's a beauty..fantastic job..yep relatives will keep ya broke! But you get visitation rights!


----------

